# What does corn starch do in a bath bomb?



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 29, 2011)

I am perusing bath bomb recipes and some contain corn starch.  I know it thickens.  But what properties does it lend to a bath bomb?  I don't know if I would like thicker water, lol.  Does it soften?  I am really curious about this one.

I want to thank everyone for answering my perpetual questions.  I tend to get on a kick about something and I have to know EVERYTHING about it.


----------



## AudreeCo (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert, but I always thought it was a binder. I did read here though http://www.notmartha.org/tomake/bathbombs/ that the cornstarch makes them float. Most of the recipes that I've seen don't call for corn starch at all, but just baking soda and citric acid.


----------



## Kleine Teufel (Nov 30, 2011)

Baking soda and citric acid are the fizzers. A basic base like that would work well for a shower steamer, but in a bath bomb, you want some ingredients that will benefit your skin.
Cornstarch is supposed to help soften your skin. As a warning, however, if you're planning to sell, I wouldn't use cornstarch. It just makes your product look cheap and many people are turned off with corn products.


----------



## Soapy Gurl (Nov 30, 2011)

All for me and family/friends for the time being.  I am too out of practice.  I sold very small time back 10 years ago.  I had a nice little following, it was before the big handmade "boom".

I will try some with cornstarch and without, see if I can tell a difference.  I love using bath products and make it so I don't need lotions!


----------

